# Baselworld 2016, discutons-en !



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bien le bonjour français/ francophones de la planète !

L'idée est de causer des nouveautés dans la langue de Molière, alors vendrez vous votre chat, votre mère pour un nouveau modèle ? Tout ceci vous laisse indifférent? Venez partager vos coups de coeur et de gueules dans ce fil pendant la semaine du Baselworld. :-!

OMEGA Watches: Baselworld 2016

Un peu de matière chez Omega,
----------

Site officiel Tudor - Montres suisses

Tudor à déjà tout sur son site ! Ils sont forts !
----------

STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

Jorg Schauer et Stowa . Version anglaise, ne passez pas à coté de la vidéo, pas mal leur idée d'une appli pour apple watch, faire concurrence dans le support au lieu d'en produire un ! Et la Schauer reminder, wow ! Je vous laisse découvrir. Une nouvelle flieger en bas de pages également. Pour les amateurs de titane .
-----------

TAG Heuer Autavia vintage : à vous de choisir ! | The Watch Observer

Tag qui sonde pour rééditer un beau chrono, pas fan en général mais ça j'aime ! Celle avec la lunette GMT miam !
-----------

New Rolex Explorer watch - Baselworld 2016

Je biaise un peu volontairement sur les Daytona car en dehors du fait que ma bourse se cache si j'en reluque une, elles me laissent de marbre. L'explorer I en revanche ! Un cadran full luminova , des aiguilles plus larges comme la 216570 ! Petits changements sympas! Dommage que le nouveau calibre 32xx ne soit pas encore de la partie ! Avec une précision deux fois plus stricte que le cosc, garantie 5 ans et intervalles de révision de 10ans d'après Rolex, les améliorations de l'échappement et les pièces amagnétiques, on tenait une superbe montre à tout faire.

Voilà, à vous


----------



## Kevin6589 (May 10, 2015)

De loin, la montre qui m'a fait le plus d'effet en ce premier jour c'est la Tudor Black Bay Bronze!

Mouvement manufacture Tudor avec boitier en bronze pour un prix tout a fait abordable, l'envie d'achat me gratte beaucoup.

Bon après il y a Patek mais bon ma banque va pas aimer... 

Chez Omega, la Speedmaster Meteorite j'aime pas trop mais c'est mes goûts.

La nouvelle Daytona va se vendre comme des petits pains mais j'ai jamais été fan des Daytona récente. Si je devais en avoir une il s'agirait d'un modèle vintage. La nouvelle Yachtmaster en or rose j'adore!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Dommage que la Mini black bay n'hérite pas du mouvement manufacture . Mais elle marcherait sur les plates bandes de sa grande soeur l'Explorer je suppose. Mais malgré tout à un prix aussi doux que 2400.- chf , elle m'attire beaucoup, c'est mon coup de coeur pour le moment.

Chez Omega nada, la panda bleue est superbe mais encore une fois, édition limitée, très limitée, prix excessif pour un 861 et pas de bracelet acier.

La Stowa Flieger Pro en Titane est très chouette. Sans jeu de mots, ils décollent Stowa, là ou Damasko j'attendrais plus Damasko, c'est Stowa qui dégaine une flieger moderne et technique. Rien vu de transcendant chez Sinn non plus pour l'instant.


----------



## Julienskis (Apr 22, 2015)

De belles nouveautés chez Tudor et Omega.

Pas top chez Rolex, à part la nouvelle Explorer aux aiguilles plus longues et la Cellini. Le reste est beaucoup trop clinquant :roll:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bonne initiative l'ami ! ^^ 

Alors vite fait j'ai navigué sur les sites , Stowa ont beaucoup d'inspiration , ca fait plaisir mais pas pour moi malheureusement - Omega ca va demander plus que du vite fait , ils ont l'air de tout donner pour donner une nouvelle identité a la marque , donc il faudra que je m'attarde plus sur leur site ( pas au bureau ^^ ) 
Tudor bien avec le in-house pour la BB , le nouveau bracelet a l'air de mauvais gout IMHO , mais ca doit plaire a certains j'imagine - en revanche la 36 mm avec smooth bezel ca donne qlq chose très sympa ... Hate de la voir en chaire ^^ 

La nouvelle expl donne vraiment envie , le chromalight dans les numéros et la nouvelle taille des aiguilles ca gratte plutôt fort !! hate de la voir en vrai aussi - 

il va falloir prendre le temps de lire au sujet des nouveautés ...


----------

